# Derek Kendall 700 for 11 reps knee sleeves and belt



## turbobusa (Mar 30, 2014)

Derek Kendall 700 x 11 belt and knee sleeves squat - YouTube







One of the  Its Me ,Psychs ,and T's gym buds... T


----------



## jacked391 (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice T!! Yup yup


----------



## srd1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Jesus dudes practically fanning his spotters with that much weight incredible!


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 31, 2014)

He is bad no doubt.. T


----------



## Big-John (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow beast!


----------

